# Der Speck muss weg, das Gerüst bleibt



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Viele von euch kennen sicherlich mein Big Forest mit ISP und schimmernd rotem Lack aus anderen Threats. Für die kommende Zeit - es kann durchaus länger dauern - habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass das Rad ruhig ein paar Gramm verlieren kann. Insgesamt wiegt es im derzeitigen Aufbau ziemlich glatte 10600 Gramm und das ist mir eindeutig zuviel, wogen meine bisherigen Räder doch immer ziemlich deutlich unter 10 kg.

Für die die es nicht kennen, habe ich nochmal ein älteres Bild gesucht, dass abgesehen vom unbeklebten Rahmen, den derzeitigen Stand zeigt.







*Unter oder wenigstens um die 10 kg sollten auch etwa das Ziel darstellen*, da ich weiß, dass ich mit einem 2506 Gramm Rahmen und einer 1680 Gramm Gabel nicht die leichteste aber besondere Basis habe und diese auch bleiben soll.

Die Laufräder sind Acros 54 Naben mit Crest, bzw. NoTubes 355 Felge und wiegen etwa 1440 Gramm. Die bleiben auch, weil sie zuverlässig und schon recht leicht sind.

Die größten Baustellen werden wohl das Cockpit, der Sattel mit dem ISP-Aufsatz und eventuell die Kurbel darstellen.

Mit dem Cockpit habe ich heute schon mal angefangen. Die Schrauben des Vorbaus - ein Race Face Turbine mit 90 mm Länge und ursprünglich 139 Gramm - wurden durch Schrauben aus Titan ersetzt.



 



Gewichtsersparnis: ca 8

Des Weiteren wurde die Reverse Kappe durch eine von Extralite ersetzt.



 



Gewichtsersparnis: 3 Gramm

Außerdem wurden an den Bremsgriffen der Hope Mono Mini X2 Pro und am Shifter noch drei restliche Schrauben durch Aluminium ersetzt. Das brachte immerhin 3 Gramm. Die Schraube der Shifterklemmung war bereits aus Aluminium, allerdings nicht rot und etwas länger.






Weitere Änderungen gab es dann noch beim Schaltwerk da habe ich in meine Restekiste gegriffen und zahlreiche Schrauben durch Aluminium ersetzt. Außerdem wurden auch die Schaltwerksröllchen durch welche von TP ersetzt. Die laufen zwar etwas lauter, sind aber bezahlbar und leichter.



 

 



Insgesamt wiegt das Schaltwerk jetzt 168 Gramm.

Unterm Strich habe ich schon mal 25 Gramm gespart. Na wenn das nix ist.

*ca. 10575 Gramm*

weitere Baustellen werden der Lenker, der Spacer, die Griffe, ISP-Aufsatz und Sattel und mal schauen was sich noch ergibt.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch etwas Interesse und Freude daran und gute und vor allem bezahlbare Tipps sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Fischie (10. Februar 2016)

Na mal sehen, ob Du es schaffst - bin gespannt und dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist halt die schwere Basis die mich auch noch etwas zweifeln lässt. Wenn ich alleine für den Rahmen 1500 Gramm abziehen würde wäre es schon eine ganz andere Region die durchaus leicht wäre.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> gute und vor allem bezahlbare Tipps sind immer gern gesehen.


Mir fällt da jemand ein, der dir für 60 € einen KommVor überlassen würde. Du musst ihn nur reparieren 
Und mit einer gewissen Durin wären noch einmal 260 g drin bzw. eher draußen


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Mit meiner Durin wären sogar 300 Gramm drin aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das will. 

Der KommVor kommt nicht in Frage. Etwas passendes liegt allerdings hier. Da muss aber nochmal Hand angelegt werden.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. Februar 2016)

Extralite Hypergrips: leicht und recht günstig um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Ja sowas oder die Kcnc hatte ich im Kopf. Die verbauten Easton Schraubgriffe finde ich zwar super und die Montage von Schraubgriffen ist top aber sie sind halt auch ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. Februar 2016)

Ja durch die Extralite oder kcnc spart man viel gegenüber Schraubgriffen!
Ich fahre die Extralite an allen Rädern und bin absolut zufrieden 
Nen schönen leichten Carbonlenker und dann fällt das Gewicht weiter. Vorbau könnte man ebenfalls noch Gewicht sparen. Wenn du dir den günstigen UNO/Kallloy Vorbau mit titanschrauben verbaust, geht nochmal mehr am Cockpit.


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Der Lenker wird demnächst ersetzt. Da habe ich auch schon einen Plan. Es wird mal keiner der üblichen Verdächtigen und das Gewicht liegt bei gewogenen 130 Gramm bei 720 mm. Ich werde ihn dann aber noch etwas kürzen.

Der Vorbau bleibt. Den habe ich mir im Herbst als Ersatz für einen gerissenen Tune 4.0 geholt. Der Race Face ist einfach sehr schön und hoffentlich stabil.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. Februar 2016)

Ja optisch ist der Race Face wirklich super! Bin gespannt auf den Lenker - Gewicht klingt schon mal vernünftig.


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Ich denke auch dass das passen sollte. Der verbaute liegt immerhin bei 254 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Februar 2016)

Bei den Griffen würde ich dir zu ESI raten, entweder Chunky oder Racer's Edge je nach Geschmack und Größe der Hände.
Sind immer noch deutlich leichter als deine jetzigen Schraubgriffe und ich komme mit den erwähnten Griffen 100x besser klar als früher mit Schaumstoff- oder Neoprengriffen.

Gibt es zu dem Rad einem Teileliste?


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Ja die gibt es am Rechner. Allerdings nur als Gewichteauflistung und nicht mit Teilebezeichnung. Werde ich wohl später mal einbinden.

Die Esis konnte ich mal probegrabbeln und fand sie nicht sehr angenehm. Mit Schaumstoffgriffen (Kcnc, Forceflow, Procraft)  kam ich immer sehr gut klar.


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Februar 2016)

Dann wirst du noch etwas mehr Gewicht finden können als mit den ESIs, bei Schaumstoff geht meine Empfehlung an die Syncros XR.


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Die sehen auch gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. Februar 2016)

Die syncros hatte ich vor den Extralite an meinen Rädern. Sind etwas dicker und etwas härter als die Extralite - das war auch der Grund warum ich auf die Extralite gewechselt habe.

Falls Bedarf an den XR habe einige Paare ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2016)

Von Pro gibt's auch schicke, günstige und leichte Schaumstoffgriffe. Ach ja, sie greifen sich auch angenehm 
Oder eben die Ritchey, die du selbst verkaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Die muss ich mal wiegen. Die sind glaube ich etwas schwerer.

Edit: die Ritchey wiegen zwischen 37 und 42 Gramm.


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2016)

Gestern kam etwas neues zum Testen. Nachdem hier ja schon über Griffe debattiert würde, habe ich mich an @Kona2602 gewandt um die Syncros mal zu testen.

Sie wiegen mit Stopfen 21 Gramm und sparen so gegenüber den Easton Lock-Ons 85 Gramm.





Gewicht: ca. 10490 Gramm


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2016)

Der dritte Post in Folge... Hm 

Na dann mal weiter im Text.
Wie angekündigt ist der Lenker mal kein ganz alltäglicher den man ständig sieht. Er gehört auch nicht zum Sortiment von ENVE, nur weil die gerade mal hip sind.

Ich habe mich für eine der älteren Marken des Radsports entschieden.

Es handelt sich um Easton und der Lenker ist ein EC90sl in 720 mm Breite und mit 123 Gramm auch ziemlich leicht. insgesamt verliert das Rad damit wieder 131 Gramm an Gewicht.




 

 



Gewicht: ca. 10360 Gramm

Die 10 kg sollten jetzt deutlich leichter zu knacken sein weil mir letztes We meine Fox komplett ausgelaufen ist und ich jetzt doch auf eine Magura Durin Race mit 85 mm umgerüstet habe. Dazu gibt es dann aber mal Fotos vom gesamten Rad unter freiem Himmel. Gewichtsersparnis an dieser Stelle: 269 Gramm.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2016)

wie viel wiegt die durin race?

vielleicht kannst du da ja auf eine dt swiss umrüsten.
die gibts bei rcz recht günstig. die neueren modelle sollten wohl auch was taugen.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2016)

Die Durin Race wiegt 1430 Gramm. Hatte sie eigentlich deutlich leichter in Erinnerung.
Habe vorhin nach einer gebrauchten Dt gechaut. Habe aber eigentlich Lust die Fox wieder zu verbauen. Die war gut und ich zufrieden.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Heute gab's nach dem ganzen Babystress zuhause mal wieder eine kleine Ausfahrt. Die wurde gleich mal genutzt, um ein paar Fotos zu machen und euch den Rest der Ausstattung in Bildern zu zeigen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Februar 2016)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Ich denke aber das eine komplett schwarze Durin deutlich besser passen würde.


----------



## danchoize (28. Februar 2016)

Geht gut was runter. Aktuelle DT hab ich im Einsatz, die ist ganz gut. Für meine Gewichtsklasse könnte die gern steifer sein. 
Jetzt wirds hier noch spannend: bei der Kurbel sind nochmal 150g drin, 70g bei den Pedalen und wenn man ein besseres N/W Kettenblatt verbaut als die von RaceFace kann die KeFü auch komplett eingespart werden.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Da das Schaltwerk kein Shadow plus hat, bleibt die Kefü dran. Ein entsprechendes Schaltwerk würde etwa das gleiche wiegen wie das Xtr und die Kefü. Vielleicht kann sie aber etwas abgespeckt werden.

Die Pedale sind eigentlich Exustar mit 284 Gramm. Die sind ein guter Kompromiss von Gewicht und Preis.

Bei der Kurbel würde noch was gehen. Das stimmt. Carbon wäre optisch leider nicht sehr passend. vielleicht gibt's ja mal eine günstige Hollowgram SI


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Februar 2016)

Haben wir da eigentlich schon über die Kurbel gesprochen, wie viel Zähne hat dein Kettenblatt?

Welchen Innenlagerstandard hat dein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Der Rahmen hat BSA. Das Blatt hat 34 Zähne und die Kassette ist eine XT mit 11-32 Zähnen


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2016)

34
bsa


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Eine 970er xtr wäre auch gut. Die gefällt mir schon sehr lange


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> wenn man ein besseres N/W Kettenblatt verbaut als die von RaceFace kann die KeFü auch komplett eingespart werden.


Kann man auch mit einem solchen KB wunderbar.


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Februar 2016)

Wenn du Carbon ausschließt und somit die recht günstigen Sram X01/XX1/X0/2200/2210 oder wie auch immer die noch betitelt werden, dann wäre echt eine XTR Kurbel die fast einzige Wahl wenn es nicht zu teuer (Cannondale Hollowgram) werden soll.


----------



## danchoize (28. Februar 2016)

Echt so leicht ist die KeFü. Mein getuntes XTR 10fach mit Shadowplus liegt bei 187g (andere Röllchen, alu Schrauben, super short cage)
Könnte man noch leichter machen wenn man sich die Mühe macht die Shadow Feder aus Titandraht selbst zu wickeln. 

Die Pedale hab Ich falsch erkannt sahen zunächst aus wie die ps-m540 von Shimano 
Deine sind vom Gewicht top, da geht dann eh nicht mehr viel. 

Welcher Jahrgang ist deine XT Kurbel?
Wenn es kein Carbon sein soll dann gibt es tatsächlich wenige Optionen. Hollowgram wär mir dann doch zu teuer. 
Die Sram 1400er Alu Kurbeln für Direct Mount finde ich ganz formschön und die liegen bei 550g
Also ca. 50-70g weniger als die XT(mit Spider, deshalb wird das directmount KB ein paar Gramm mehr haben) 
Tune macht noch Alu kurbeln, aber bei tune hab ich so meine Bedenken.


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Februar 2016)

Die Kurbel sieht nach einer 785er 2-fach XT aus, also knapp unter 600g roh, mit Kettenblatt (34Z) und Kettenblattschrauben sollte sich das Gewicht so bei ca. 650g komplett einpendeln.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Mir Tune habe ich auch keine guten Erfahrungen weshalb die raus sind. 

Die Pedale auf dem Bild sind auch 540er. Die Exustar sind gerade auf meinem Singlespeeder weil ich nur einen Satz Pedale hatte und immer wechseln musste.
Die 540er habe ich jetzt nur schnell rangeflanscht, um die Tour zu fahren.

Die Kurbel müsste von 2011 oder so sein. War damals direkt neu und ursprünglich dreifach. Mit einer DM geht bestimmt was.

Dass das XTR+ so leicht ist hätte ich nicht erwartet. Meins wiegt 168g plus 79 g für die Kefü. Hatte keinen großen Unterschied erwartet.

Die Kurbel (780) wiegt laut Datenbank 614 Gramm und das Kettenblatt etwa 42 Gramm. Dazu kommen dann noch ein paar Gramm für die Schrauben


----------



## danchoize (28. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kann man auch mit einem solchen KB wunderbar.


Ohne erste-Hand-Wissen: 
In den Ami-Foren gibts seitenlange Threads über die Unterschiede der verschiedenen N/W Zahnprofile. 
Und irgendwie fahren die da nicht so auf die RaceFace Blätter ab. 

Wenns doch gut geht, dann umso besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

@lupus_bhg fährt es schon ziemlich lange und auch ziemlich ähnlich wie ich. Der Verschleiß hält sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Februar 2016)

Ich habe letztens mal einige Gewichte zusammengesucht da ich auch mit anderen Kurbeln und eventuell 1-fach gespielt habe...bin dabei zu folgenden Ergebnissen gekommen.

leichteste Alukurbel bei bestehendem Lager ist die neue 9000er XTR, kommt mit einem 34er OneUp Kettenblatt auf ca. 540g
eine der günstigen Sram Carbonkurbeln kommt mit einem 34er DM Kettenblatt auf ca. 530g, dafür ist das Innenlager etwas schwerer als bei Shimano
wenn du wirklich über eine Cannondale Hollowgram nachdenkst dann hängt dein erreichbares Gewicht fast nur von den verwendeten Armen ab...mit einem 34er DM Kettenblatt (z.B. Garbaruk) kommst du mit BSA Lagerkit insgesamt auf ca. 605g (SI Kurbelarme) / ca. 550g (SI SL Kurbelarme) / ca. 520g (SI SL2 Kurbelarme)
Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen bei deiner Kurbelfindung, deine jetzige Kurbel hat ohne Innenlager ca. 650g in der jetzigen Konfiguration.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ohne erste-Hand-Wissen:
> In den Ami-Foren gibts seitenlange Threads über die Unterschiede der verschiedenen N/W Zahnprofile.
> Und irgendwie fahren die da nicht so auf die RaceFace Blätter ab.
> 
> Wenns doch gut geht, dann umso besser!


Okay. Ich fahre das Blatt jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren und hatte genau einen Abwurf.


----------



## Affekopp (6. März 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Durin Race wiegt 1430 Gramm. Hatte sie eigentlich deutlich leichter in Erinnerung.
> Habe vorhin nach einer gebrauchten Dt gechaut. Habe aber eigentlich Lust die Fox wieder zu verbauen. Die war gut und ich zufrieden.



Angeblich wog die 2014er Fox F100 Factory Kashima nur 1.390 gr. - ich habe Sie aktuell auf meinem Rad. Habe Sie nie nachgewogen, aber die Performance ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut (... für den Marathon Sektor). 

Das aktuelle Modell ist wieder deutlich schwerer und gibt es auch nur noch auf Bestellung. Kein Onlineshop legt sich die 26er Gabelmodell noch auf Halde. 

Aber ggf. hast du ja Glück in der Bucht oder auf Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## InoX (7. März 2016)

Das wäre wohl die erste Fox die leicht wäre. ;-)


----------



## yellow-faggin (7. März 2016)

Wenn deine Durin Race noch 1430g wiegt ist sie aber noch ein Modell von vor 2012.
Meine Gabel im Quantec ist auch eine Durin Race, allerdings das 2012er Modell was schon mit Fettschmierung ausgerüstet war.
Je nachdem wie kurz oder lang dein Schaft ist ist diese Gabel nochmal gute 100g leichter, ungekürzt 1367g / gekürzt auf ca. 190mm hat sie noch 1325g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. März 2016)

Ja die Gabel ist von 2009 wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Affekopp (7. März 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl die erste Fox die leicht wäre. ;-)



Ich habe auch versucht irgendwo die Orignal Herstellerangabe wieder ausfindig zu machen. Leider vergebens. 

Ich bin leider nicht so ein versessener Gewichtsfanatiker der die Teile wirklich nachwiegt. Das IST-Gewicht würde mich bei "meiner"  (der genannten) Gabel aber wirklich interessieren. Ist leider auch nicht bei weightweenies gelistet.


----------



## Alex1206 (8. März 2016)

Kurbel z.B. eine Race Face Next SL ohne Decals. Der sieht man nicht sofort an das sie aus Carbon ist und leicht ist sie noch dazu. Und schwarz matt würde den schicken Rahmen betonen.


----------



## InoX (8. März 2016)

Der Next Sl sieht man nicht an dass sie aus Carbon ist?


----------



## Affekopp (9. März 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl die erste Fox die leicht wäre. ;-)



Falls Tapered Steuerrohr möglich wäre könnte folgende Gabel interessant sein. Gibts bei Bike-Componentes aktuell im Abverkauf. Mit dem Steuerrohr und Steckachse allerdings etwas schwerer und die Herstellerangabe ist mit 1440g angegeben: 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...st-Fit-Federgabel-Modell-2015-Auslauf-p40313/


----------



## Deleted 258893 (9. März 2016)

Ich fahre und besitze aktuell zwar nur 26" - aber jetzt noch so extrem viel Geld für eine 26" Gabel auszugeben, steht denke ich in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## InoX (10. März 2016)

Das denke ich auch. Deshalb war ja eigentlich auch die Vorgabe, dass Die Gabel bleibt. Wenn überhaupt wird sie durch eine gebrauchte ersetzt. Wahrscheinlich wird aber nur ein Service gemacht wenn man wieder etwas Geld eintrifft.


----------



## Affekopp (10. März 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Ich fahre und besitze aktuell zwar nur 26" - aber jetzt noch so extrem viel Geld für eine 26" Gabel auszugeben, steht denke ich in keinem Verhältnis.



Ehrlich gesagt muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2016)

Airbus verleiht Flügel....



 

+2 Gramm


----------

